# Tooth tablets anyone know anything



## Soapymumma (Aug 27, 2019)

in our continued effort to reduce what we purchase with plastic, I’m now at Toothpaste. We’ve tried the powder. Been making it for a few years. Find it incredibly messy, so the need to clean the basin is a constant struggle. 

I’ve recently found tooth tablets. There appear to be a few on the market but I found one that uses SCI. I bought them and we all like them the best. Looking at the ingredients, they don’t look too difficult. Does anyone have any experience making tablets? I know it’s a long shot   I imagine purchasing a pill press is needed - which aren’t too expensive. But I welcome any advice and tips as I travel down this rabbit hole


----------



## BattleGnome (Aug 27, 2019)

I made a test batch once using a clean lip balm tray. I copied the idea from a bath bomb pastille recipe I found (I think it was wholesale supplies plus). I think Lush also offers a tooth tablet idea if you need alternate ingredient ideas. Listerine recently came out with a mouth wash tablet that follows a similar concept (but their ingredients list more sugars than I’d be comfortable with for actual brushing). 

If tablets don’t work out for you then you could look into the idea of tooth soap. There were a few threads a while back that talked about the idea


----------



## Soapymumma (Aug 27, 2019)

BattleGnome said:


> I made a test batch once using a clean lip balm tray. I copied the idea from a bath bomb pastille recipe I found (I think it was wholesale supplies plus). I think Lush also offers a tooth tablet idea if you need alternate ingredient ideas. Listerine recently came out with a mouth wash tablet that follows a similar concept (but their ingredients list more sugars than I’d be comfortable with for actual brushing).
> 
> If tablets don’t work out for you then you could look into the idea of tooth soap. There were a few threads a while back that talked about the idea


Thank you. I’ll check out those suggestions. Appreciate any and all information.


----------



## Carla Burke (Nov 20, 2019)

I created and use my own activated charcoal, baking soda, and bentonite recipe for them, with unscented, unflavored, liquid castille. I don't use any fancy presses. I just thinly roll out the paste, cut it with a pizza cutter, into tiny squares, and let it dry. How long that takes depends largely on the ambient humidity. Then, break them up, and use a square or two, per brushing. The last time I made them was about a year ago. I was making a triple batch, because the test batch was tiny, and I accidentally added too much of the liquid castille. So, of course, I then had to add more of the powders... Anyway, I ended up making about a 3yr supply, lol. The essential oils are optional. I like clove, because my teeth and gums are ridiculously sensitive, but it can be very easy to get too much. If you try the recipe,  and opt to use the EOs, I'd strongly suggest starting with about half the amount, then taste it, before you add more. As they dry, the EOs get a bit stronger, so keep that in mind, too.
Carla's Tooth Tablets
*DO NOT USE METAL IMPLEMENTS*
4g unscented liquid castile
[email protected] activated charcoal, baking soda, & bentonite clay
15drops clove, & 60drops cinnamon eo
Combine castile & essential oils, well. Combine powders, well. Add liquids to powders, & Combine WELL, then pack it together until it comes together as a dough. It's going to be a little crumbly, to start with, but keep kneading & working it together. Roll out, to about 1/8thof an inch thick, and cut into tiny squares, with a pizza cutter. Allow to dry, thoroughly, then break up, and store in an airtight container.


----------



## Soapymumma (Nov 20, 2019)

Carla Burke said:


> I created and use my own activated charcoal, baking soda, and bentonite recipe for them, with unscented, unflavored, liquid castille. I don't use any fancy presses. I just thinly roll out the paste, cut it with a pizza cutter, into tiny squares, and let it dry. How long that takes depends largely on the ambient humidity. Then, break them up, and use a square or two, per brushing. The last time I made them was about a year ago. I was making a triple batch, because the test batch was tiny, and I accidentally added too much of the liquid castille. So, of course, I then had to add more of the powders... Anyway, I ended up making about a 3yr supply, lol. The essential oils are optional. I like clove, because my teeth and gums are ridiculously sensitive, but it can be very easy to get too much. If you try the recipe,  and opt to use the EOs, I'd strongly suggest starting with about half the amount, then taste it, before you add more. As they dry, the EOs get a bit stronger, so keep that in mind, too.
> Carla's Tooth Tablets
> *DO NOT USE METAL IMPLEMENTS*
> 4g unscented liquid castile
> ...


Thankyou. I’m going to give these a go!


----------



## Carla Burke (Nov 21, 2019)

Soapymumma said:


> Thankyou. I’m going to give these a go!


Happy to help!Try whatever essential oils appeal to you - But if you like wintergreen, clove, or cinnamon, start very small, lol! Oh - and move your good towels away from the sink, a bit. I've never had the activated charcoal stain anything, but apparently others have.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Nov 21, 2019)

_*SMF Tooth Soap Threads*_


----------



## SeaSuds (Nov 21, 2019)

Zany_in_CO said:


> _*SMF Tooth Soap Threads*_



Thanks for the above threads Zany, I have never heard of tooth soap before!  As these threads were started in 2013, I would love to hear from any long term users of tooth tablets or tooth soap to tell us how their dental health is faring now.  I am curious enough to try this but I don't think my family will be prepared to make the adjustment...


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Nov 21, 2019)

SeaSuds said:


> I would love to hear from any long term users of tooth tablets or tooth soap to tell us how their dental health is faring now.


I'm not one of the ones that climbed on that particular bandwagon, but when tooth soap was popular on the groups and forums, many members with periodontal disease reported improvement in bleeding/receding gums that required fewer visits to the periodontist per year.

PS: I clean my teeth with my homemade liquid soap in a foamer. You get used to the taste and since there's less actual soap (3 water:1 soap) in it, it's not bad.


----------



## Carla Burke (Nov 21, 2019)

SeaSuds said:


> Thanks for the above threads Zany, I have never heard of tooth soap before!  As these threads were started in 2013, I would love to hear from any long term users of tooth tablets or tooth soap to tell us how their dental health is faring now.  I am curious enough to try this but I don't think my family will be prepared to make the adjustment...



I've been using mine for a couple years. Unfortunately, I've not gotten a couple of broken molars fixed, so I'm still struggling with that. On the upside, my mouth is so sensitive, I've not found a single store-bought tooth product, including the 'sensitive' ones, that didn't cause the inside of my mouth to blister and peel, within hours of brushing or gargling. I'm not interested in trying any more. These tooth tablets I make don't do that, to me. The result is that I'm not in perpetual pain, and I'm happy to brush my teeth, instead of reluctant. The result of that, is that I DO brush, now. Regularly. So, my teeth are whiter, cleaner, and my breath is MUCH better, so I smile & laugh more, and am less self-conscious, more relaxed. Life is more fun. Getting those 2 broken teeth fixed will seal the deal, for me, though.


----------



## Carly B (Nov 23, 2019)

Has anyone used neem powder for tooth preparations?  When my gums were tender, I would put a light coating of toothpaste on my brush then lightly dip it in neem powder.  It was amazing the difference it made.


----------



## Carla Burke (Nov 23, 2019)

I haven't, but I've 'swished' neem tea, with similar results. The powder is also something that could be added to the tooth tablet recipe, with just a minor adjustment to the liquids, to keep it from being crumbly.


----------



## AliOop (Jan 6, 2020)

@SeaSuds  I've been making my own toothpaste for awhile (with similar ingredients + myrrh and manuka EOs). The health of my gums improved immensely within the first six months of using a tooth powder that I'd purchased online, and I basically did my best to recreate that. Eventually I added some olive oil to make a paste out of it, because the powder was messy. Even with the oil, it does make a mess in the sink, but my teeth and gums have never been healthier.

I am now intrigued to try @Carla Burke's tablet version, with some neem powder added.

@Carly B , did you use the neem bark powder or neem leaf powder? Thanks!


----------



## mishmish (Aug 11, 2020)

I make it with bentonite, calcium carbonate, xylitol, and myrrh, among other ingredients. Neem powder would make it very bitter, wouldn't it? I'll have to try a little bit.


----------



## TashaBird (Aug 20, 2020)

Anyone use diatomaceous earth powder?


----------



## KimW (Sep 14, 2020)

.


----------

